# Has anyone heard from Animallover??



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Havent heard from her for a while. Has anyone else???


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah i was speaking to her the other day


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

No hun Ive pm'd her ...but no reply she left me rep a few days ago but thats about itxxxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im here.........just keep popping on to keep up with my pm's and friends on here.....  not been posting as imo the forum is pants at the mo...and some members are bumholes...putting it politely....


kath123 said:


> Havent heard from her for a while. Has anyone else???


I have a new phone now Kathryn....so if i miss you on here....will keep in touch on phone......xxxxxx


Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah i was speaking to her the other day


Hello spanielmad....was going to pm you.....hope your ok now !!!! xxxx


suzy93074 said:


> No hun Ive pm'd her ...but no reply she left me rep a few days ago but thats about itxxxxx


Hi suzy...was going to pm you back too....gimpy....xxxxx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Im here.........just keep popping on to keep up with my pm's and friends on here.....  not been posting as imo the forum is pants at the mo...and some members are bumholes...putting it politely....
> 
> I have a new phone now Kathryn....so if i miss you on here....will keep in touch on phone......xxxxxx
> 
> ...


lol bumholes nicer way to put it i surpose lol


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

kelseye said:


> lol bumholes nicer way to put it i surpose lol


and thats me being nice......


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Michelle, are you ok?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Michelle, are you ok?


Hi yes im good thanks.....will pm you....can not believe some of the threads i have just read on here......can not believe how many vile,disgusting members this forum attracts......


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

I hope I do not fall ino the bumhole category :blushing: I messaged you and didn't hear back so was worrying as others have been


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hello spanielmad....was going to pm you.....hope your ok now !!!! xxxx


Hi

Yeah getting there thanx. Good to hear from you again x


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

MySugar said:


> I hope I do not fall ino the bumhole category :blushing: I messaged you and didn't hear back so was worrying as others have been


Nooooo do you heck....dont be silly....your lovely....
to be honest i was spending way too much time on here......and i honestly cant believe some of the threads i have read today!!!!!plus i actually went out saturday night into town......i have a life again......  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Nooooo do you heck....dont be silly....your lovely....
> to be honest i was spending way too much time on here......and i honestly cant believe some of the threads i have read today!!!!!plus i actually went out saturday night into town......i have a life again......  xxxxxxxxxxx


Ok phew!!  I know what you mean about the threads, it's shocking. Not very pleasant to read eh.
I hope you had a good night. Hoping to be joining you in the having of a life again! I sooo need a night out 
Glad you're ok  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

I certainly hope i aint a bumhole  i feel more like a earhole


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Michelle hope you are ok  xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Barney said:


> I certainly hope i aint a bumhole  i feel more like a earhole


 u deffo not a bumhole barneyxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Barney said:


> I certainly hope i aint a bumhole  i feel more like a earhole


is your hearing still all there Barney...? you know it start going as you get OLDER!!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I was just going to say i spoke to her. Bit late telling you now


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Hi Michelle hope you are ok  xxxx


Hellooooo...im good thanks you.....just gone on your page thingy to leave you a message....thought someone had slipped drugs in my coffee this morning....  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I was just going to say i spoke to her. Bit late telling you now


Morning Christine....christine knows she cant get rid of me that easily......  xxx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I was just going to say i spoke to her. Bit late telling you now


Better late, than never. Now I know who to ask if Michelle goes awol again


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Michelle 
You alright? Bet you're fed up with that question being asked 
Jess x


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Hey Michelle
> You alright? Bet you're fed up with that question being asked
> Jess x


Having read some of the nastiness that has yet to be deleted, I find it comforting to know that there are some "nice people" on here who take the time to think about how others might be feeling


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Hey Michelle
> You alright? Bet you're fed up with that question being asked
> Jess x


Hey jess my future daughter in law.....  ...my jack is single again!!!!!

i would love to say i have just spent a week in the sun by the pool...doing nothing but relaxing....eating nice food and good wine...and i have a tan.....but no i have been in sunny Leeds....you glad to be home jess....xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Having read some of the nastiness that has yet to be deleted, I find it comforting to know that there are some "nice people" on here who take the time to think about how others might be feeling


Having had some of the nastiness directed to myself it is really comforting to know that there are humans in this world and on this forum that dont go around trying to make other peoples lives a misery


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Having read some of the nastiness that has yet to be deleted, I find it comforting to know that there are some "nice people" on here who take the time to think about how others might be feeling


There really are some lovely people on here..it just ashame about the not so nice ones.....but thank you to everyone for the lovely messages and pm's.....xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Having had some of the nastiness directed to myself it is really comforting to know that there are humans in this world and on this forum that dont go around trying to make other peoples lives a misery


The nice members on here are exactly why i will not leave......


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> Hellooooo...im good thanks you.....just gone on your page thingy to leave you a message....thought someone had slipped drugs in my coffee this morning....  xxxxxxxxxxx


lol, its a bit bright  xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> The nice members on here are exactly why i will not leave......


I will not allow others to force me away either

Im here to stay and if they do not like that then that is their problem


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hey jess my future daughter in law.....  ...my jack is single again!!!!!
> 
> i would love to say i have just spent a week in the sun by the pool...doing nothing but relaxing....eating nice food and good wine...and i have a tan.....but no i have been in sunny Leeds....you glad to be home jess....xxxxxxxxxx


Haha well that's no surprise tbh 13 and 16 was never going to work out :001_tt2: oh no! I have already met my MIL hmy:
Yeah glad to be home, especially because my mum has decided to start looking into puppies due to no luck with the guide dogs, so maybe in 7 weeks we will be going to pick up a puppy and maybe in a fortnight or so we will be visiting and choosing :w00t:
Not long left of summer though, shame it's gone too fast :scared:
Glad all is well :biggrin:
Was greeted this morning to find a troll infestation and other members falling out which kind of got me off to a bad start on here which is a but suck-ish!
Got much on today? 
xxxxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Having had some of the nastiness directed to myself it is really comforting to know that there are humans in this world and on this forum that dont go around trying to make other peoples lives a misery


Like me! I'm your ray of youth and sunshine :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Like me! I'm your ray of youth and sunshine :001_tt2:


Bless ya

You do brighten up my day


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Bless ya
> 
> You do brighten up my day


Thought so :biggrin:
Anyway, you alright today?
xx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Having had some of the nastiness directed to myself it is really comforting to know that there are humans in this world and on this forum that dont go around trying to make other peoples lives a misery


Oh Spaniel mad, sorry you've been on the receiving end of childish nastiness. I somehow tend to miss the nasty threads, I must go around these boards with my eyes shut or something 



animallover111 said:


> The nice members on here are exactly why i will not leave......


Good for you xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Thought so :biggrin:
> Anyway, you alright today?
> xx


Yeah im good today thanx

Hows you?? Bet you cant wait to go and see pups


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Oh Spaniel mad, sorry you've been on the receiving end of childish nastiness. I somehow tend to miss the nasty threads, I must go around these boards with my eyes shut or something


Thanx. Just have to try and not let them bother you. Hard when they are getting personal but just shows how childish they are x


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Haha well that's no surprise tbh 13 and 16 was never going to work out :001_tt2: oh no! I have already met my MIL hmy:
> Yeah glad to be home, especially because my mum has decided to start looking into puppies due to no luck with the guide dogs, so maybe in 7 weeks we will be going to pick up a puppy and maybe in a fortnight or so we will be visiting and choosing :w00t:
> Not long left of summer though, shame it's gone too fast :scared:
> Glad all is well :biggrin:
> ...


Thats good news about the puppy....did you talk to your gran...?i saw your thread about your gran changing her mind....im guessing your going to look at labs as i know you love them.....
as for the summer i cant believe how quick its gone...for the first time ever i wish jack and brogan still had a few weeks left at home.....its gone too quick....
mmmmm i know what you mean about the nasty threads and disrespectful posts.....seems there has been a few lately......

michelle your mum in law....xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah im good today thanx
> 
> Hows you?? Bet you cant wait to go and see pups


I'm pretty good, waiting for an email back off the breeder because the contact number (mobile) is saying 'Not in use' when my mum tries to ring it which is confusing so I sent her an email asking for a contact number 
Might bake a cake today as running out of it and I made one two days ago  I made 2 sponge cakes and 2 gingerbreads but my grandma took one of each  might make a marble cake but I'll need to buy vanilla essence and cocoa powder


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> I'm pretty good, waiting for an email back off the breeder because the contact number (mobile) is saying 'Not in use' when my mum tries to ring it which is confusing so I sent her an email asking for a contact number
> Might bake a cake today as running out of it and I made one two days ago  I made 2 sponge cakes and 2 gingerbreads but my grandma took one of each  might make a marble cake but I'll need to buy vanilla essence and cocoa powder


Im sure she will reply soon. make sure you get lots of pics of pups x

Oh i love baking too. Might have to do some this weekend me thinks lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Thats good news about the puppy....did you talk to your gran...?i saw your thread about your gran changing her mind....im guessing your going to look at labs as i know you love them.....
> as for the summer i cant believe how quick its gone...for the first time ever i wish jack and brogan still had a few weeks left at home.....its gone too quick....
> mmmmm i know what you mean about the nasty threads and disrespectful posts.....seems there has been a few lately......
> 
> michelle your mum in law....xxx


Lol well I spent a whole day talking to my grandma about it and hearing her side of the reason and it was mainly because she was scared because of what happened to our other dog 6 years ago (I can't believe it was that long ago hmy as he got hit by a car at only 1 1/2 years old and like our family were heartbroken but then when my mum got in from work we sat down and talked about it and have a long plan ready. And if we were to go for this then when we were to pick the pup up at 8 weeks it is a week before Oct half-term which is good timing. Even though I'll be away for maybe 2 days for my dad's wedding reception...he marries on the 14th in Dubai though :cursing:.
It's scary in a week or something I'll be at a new school hmy: I don't even have a new bag, pencil case and stationery :001_tt2:
Hehe Jess you daughter in law :w00t: xxxx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Hiya 
Was wandering how you were getting on? Loving 'bumhole's' :smilewinkgrin:!! It's one way of putting it!!

xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Lol well I spent a whole day talking to my grandma about it and hearing her side of the reason and it was mainly because she was scared because of what happened to our other dog 6 years ago (I can't believe it was that long ago hmy as he got hit by a car at only 1 1/2 years old and like our family were heartbroken but then when my mum got in from work we sat down and talked about it and have a long plan ready. And if we were to go for this then when we were to pick the pup up at 8 weeks it is a week before Oct half-term which is good timing. Even though I'll be away for maybe 2 days for my dad's wedding reception...he marries on the 14th in Dubai though :cursing:.
> It's scary in a week or something I'll be at a new school hmy: I don't even have a new bag, pencil case and stationery :001_tt2:
> Hehe Jess you daughter in law :w00t: xxxx


Well thats good news you spoke to your gran......and really pleased you have things organised now.... 
are you going to Dubai too?..my cousin was a nurse in Dubai a few years ago...though she is back in England now and lives round the corner from kerry katona....!!!
we still need to get schoold trousers for jack so going to hit M&S tomorrow i think i have been putting it off for past 6 weeks!!!.....are you starting high school this year Jess...?....jack will be in his 3rd year this year.....xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JSR said:


> Hiya
> Was wandering how you were getting on? Loving 'bumhole's' :smilewinkgrin:!! It's one way of putting it!!
> 
> xxxx


Hello just sent you a pm but just realised i forgot to ask you something.....ut: ut: xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Well thats good news you spoke to your gran......and really pleased you have things organised now....
> are you going to Dubai too?..my cousin was a nurse in Dubai a few years ago...though she is back in England now and lives round the corner from kerry katona....!!!
> we still need to get schoold trousers for jack so going to hit M&S tomorrow i think i have been putting it off for past 6 weeks!!!.....are you starting high school this year Jess...?....jack will be in his 3rd year this year.....xxx


Nope, only like 6 people are at the one in Dubai because of the price and stuff and it's during school and my dad doesn't want us to miss school but he is having a really big reception back in Blackburn (or somewhere there) and we get to stay in a hotel :w00t: the night before and after :001_tt2:

Yes, going into Year 9. Up here it is a 3-tier school system so there is first school up to Year 4, middle school which I have just finished up to Year 8 and the lastly high school up to Year 11 so different to Jack's system but same year group I think? hmy:

Yes I'm pleased we have things organised too :w00t:

xxxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Nope, only like 6 people are at the one in Dubai because of the price and stuff and it's during school and my dad doesn't want us to miss school but he is having a really big reception back in Blackburn (or somewhere there) and we get to stay in a hotel :w00t: the night before and after :001_tt2:
> 
> Yes, going into Year 9. Up here it is a 3-tier school system so there is first school up to Year 4, middle school which I have just finished up to Year 8 and the lastly high school up to Year 11 so different to Jack's system but same year group I think? hmy:
> 
> ...


Ah right...yours is the same as when i was in school,we went to primary,middle and high school....gosh all them years ago and i can still remember school...  
you do know you have to send your cake here when you have baked it i need to check to make sure jack will like your baking...   
xxxx :001_tt2:


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope I'm not a bumhole!!!

Driving again this afternoon!! Eeeek!!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

kayz said:


> I hope I'm not a bumhole!!!
> 
> Driving again this afternoon!! Eeeek!!


Noooo your def not......and you should of known that too mrs......driving again how is it going?...not long till your theory now.....have you decided what car your going to get...?xxxxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice to see you Michelle  

Good luck with the uniform shopping!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awww yay your back, Ive been wondering where you went!  Hope im not a bumhole aswell?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Nice to see you Michelle
> 
> Good luck with the uniform shopping!


nice to see you too classyellie and even better to read how well your jack has done with his exams........


sahunk said:


> Awww yay your back, Ive been wondering where you went!  Hope im not a bumhole aswell?


i thought we were still hiding behind sequeena........your def not a bumhole your a little sweetie......
i cant believe all the nice people are asking if they are bumholes......you all so not know your not your all lovely...... :001_tt2:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Ah right...yours is the same as when i was in school,we went to primary,middle and high school....gosh all them years ago and i can still remember school...
> you do know you have to send your cake here when you have baked it i need to check to make sure jack will like your baking...
> xxxx :001_tt2:


Lmao I'm sure everybody loves my baking! :w00t:
Hope all is well for rest of the day, off to stables meeting little cousins watching them ride and gonna play with little Bumble (cav 5 1/2 month) :w00t: hmm. I seem to love :w00t: atm hmy: :001_tt2:
xxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> nice to see you too classyellie and even better to read how well your jack has done with his exams........
> 
> i thought we were still hiding behind sequeena........your def not a bumhole your a little sweetie......
> i cant believe all the nice people are asking if they are bumholes......you all so not know your not your all lovely...... :001_tt2:


 Oops, i gave away our position!  :001_tt2: Lol, i just want to make sure, you never know! Im glad your back!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Oops, i gave away our position!  :001_tt2: Lol, i just want to make sure, you never know! Im glad your back!


will have to find a new hiding place now..what about in Lady gaga's pants then we would know the truth..... :blushing:  
and thank you its nice to see you again...


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Noooo your def not......and you should of known that too mrs......driving again how is it going?...not long till your theory now.....have you decided what car your going to get...?xxxxx


Just checking!!

Driving is going well, I was ill last week so couldn't go and I really missed it. Roll on 4pm!!

Not sure what car to get. I really like the older Renault Meganes. My friend has one so I'm going to see if my double buggy goes in the boot.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> will have to find a new hiding place now..what about in Lady gaga's pants then we would know the truth..... :blushing:


LMAO


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> will have to find a new hiding place now..what about in Lady gaga's pants then we would know the truth..... :blushing:
> and thank you its nice to see you again...


Lmao, I'd be fine with that... If she did have a "Muffin" :001_tt2: :blushing:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

kayz said:


> Just checking!!
> 
> Driving is going well, I was ill last week so couldn't go and I really missed it. Roll on 4pm!!
> 
> Not sure what car to get. I really like the older Renault Meganes. My friend has one so I'm going to see if my double buggy goes in the boot.


hope your feeling better .....4pm is a good time to drive too as the roads are getting busy....i would also go out for a lesson in the dark...i remember when i passed my test driving for the first time in the dark....and wishing i had on my lessons...also the rain...one of my clients has a megane....a bright yellow convertible....you cant miss her.....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Lmao, I'd be fine with that... If she did have a "Muffin" :001_tt2: :blushing:


not sure what we would find down there....i will let you go first.....:001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> not sure what we would find down there....i will let you go first.....:001_tt2:


Lol, If i come running out, Its safe for you to go in! :001_tt2:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Lol, If i come running out, Its safe for you to go in! :001_tt2:


and im guessing if you stay in there.....you dont want me to come and rescue you......


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> and im guessing if you stay in there.....you dont want me to come and rescue you......


:blushing: Yer, we would need our piece! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I left her a message but she clearly ignored it..I belive that she has stopped posting because we asked for pictures of the dogs that she "said" she has taken in am i right AL..you also said you would do a thread michelle..weres that ?

ohh and am i a bumhole


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I didnt expect an answer !!!!  me thinks i was right !!! :yesnod:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Michelle seems an amazing person to have resued 3 dogs. Maybe she has left to go and get the pics. I for one would like to see the pics and give her a pat on the back -dogs need people like Michelle.


DD - inidentally why r u a bum hole


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I left her a message but she clearly ignored it..I belive that she has stopped posting because we asked for pictures of the dogs that she "said" she has taken in am i right AL..you also said you would do a thread michelle..weres that ?
> 
> ohh and am i a bumhole


Funny you say that Kerry...I see Michelles been on here replying alot so thought she might put that thread up she was saying she would with pics on too.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Michelle seems an amazing person to have resued 3 dogs. Maybe she has left to go and get the pis. I for one would like to see the pics and give her a pat on the bak -dogs need people like Michelle.
> 
> DD - inidentally why r u a bum hole


thank you...but so i am TOLD there is no dogs.......mmmmm


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Michelle seems an amazing person to have resued 3 dogs. Maybe she has left to go and get the pics. I for one would like to see the pics and give her a pat on the back -dogs need people like Michelle.
> 
> DD - inidentally why r u a bum hole


DD is a bumhole...because she likes it..  

There are no dogs it is clear..and i feel one big mug for beliving it..if there was dogs then why the problem with giving us pictures! ut:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thank you...but so i am TOLD there is no dogs.......mmmmm


OMG are you just like me and make things up. We should start our own little club pmsl


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thank you...but so i am TOLD there is no dogs.......mmmmm


No-one said there were no dogs Michelle so no need to lie. You said you were putting a thread up with pics of these dogs but still havent. It clearly isn't because you have been busy and been away from the computer because you have been on here plenty. People are just wanting to see these lovely dogs you rescued.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thank you...but so i am TOLD there is no dogs.......mmmmm


what sort of dogs are they michelle? are you keeping them or rehoming them? so where are the pics so one can scan the old mine pies over em...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> OMG are you just like me and make things up. We should start our own little club pmsl


perfect match...only thing is i belive michelle isnt a big fan of breeders let alone the amount of pupsters you have!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> what sort of dogs are they michelle? are you keeping them or rehoming them? so where are the pics so one can scan the old mine pies over em...


Apparantly Michelle is keeping them all and has loads of pics of them.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> OMG are you just like me and make things up. We should start our own little club pmsl


yeah lets start a club.....its funny how it the same old members.... as if i or anyone has to justify myself to anyone.....the people who know me know one thing i am not is a liar.......i also think its very sad and says alot when this started off as a nice thread....thanks people who have reported....  
now what shall we call our club spanielmad....


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> yeah lets start a club.....its funny how it the same old members.... as if i or anyone has to justify myself to anyone.....the people who know me know one thing i am not is a liar.......i also think its very sad and says alot when this started off as a nice thread....thanks people who have reported....
> now what shall we call our club spanielmad....


It always is the same. they go out of their way to cause trouble.

What do u think we should call it lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Apparantly Michelle is keeping them all and has loads of pics of them.


oh! what sort of dogs are they, do you know?

I would love to see some pis of the cutie pies, come on Michelle lets see them gorgeous poohes please


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> No-one said there were no dogs Michelle so no need to lie. You said you were putting a thread up with pics of these dogs but still havent. It clearly isn't because you have been busy and been away from the computer because you have been on here plenty. People are just wanting to see these lovely dogs you rescued.


mmm i think you will find i have not been on here at all...your a funny one...one day your sending me pm's all nice how i shouldnt change and you love me...yet the next your all out with other members to ruin threads....   ut: ut:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> yeah lets start a club.....its funny how it the same old members.... as if i or anyone has to justify myself to anyone.....the people who know me know one thing i am not is a liar.......i also think its very sad and says alot when this started off as a nice thread....thanks people who have reported....
> now what shall we call our club spanielmad....


If you have nothing to hide why not to that thread you said to us you would do...  
Its not about proving your self to any one..its about being proud of 3 dogs lives that you have saved..and showing them off...
You come on here and say that you have taken them in you also ask for many members advice...yet you cant even show us any pictures of these dogs..why whats the big deal i dont get it...i really dont


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> oh! what sort of dogs are they, do you know?
> 
> I would love to see some pis of the cutie pies, come on Michelle lets see them gorgeous poohes please


Well she has about 8 dogs but three are Staffie's. I would love to see some pics of the cuties too...we all love pics on here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> mmm i think you will find i have not been on here at all...your a funny one...one day your sending me pm's all nice how i shouldnt change and you love me...yet the next your all out with other members to ruin threads....   ut: ut:


ruin a thread for asking for pictures


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I dont get what all the fuss is?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> mmm i think you will find i have not been on here at all...your a funny one...one day your sending me pm's all nice how i shouldnt change and you love me...yet the next your all out with other members to ruin threads....   ut: ut:


When was the last time i sent you a PM Michelle? What i have said to you recently i have written on your profile page and on threads. I'll never change Michelle...what you see is what you get with me. Can you say the same? I was genuinely looking forward to seeing pics of all these dogs you claimed to have rescued, what is wrong with that? You were the one who said you had loads of pics and was going to do a thread. Still no pics and still no thread. Does that not look odd to you?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> If you have nothing to hide why not to that thread you said to us you would do...
> Its not about proving your self to any one..its about being proud of 3 dogs lives that you have saved..and showing them off...
> You come on here and say that you have taken them in you also ask for many members advice...yet you cant even show us any pictures of these dogs..why whats the big deal i dont get it...i really dont


Its just like when you said i was lying about my dogs being tested because i wouldnt prove to you. I dont have to prove anything to you. You just like to cause trouble


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I love staffies too - please please please Michelle, show us ya pics......


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Its just like when you said i was lying about my dogs being tested because i wouldnt prove to you. I dont have to prove anything to you. You just like to cause trouble


okies forget the health tests...you are still breeding poor example of the breed..and imo having far to many litters..but thats just me..

If you think that finding out abit more about some ones breeding ethics before deciding if I want to help them is causing trouble then so be it..i dont care..to be honest i hate PF/BYB and people that breed for no reason that will never change if you like it or not..right...if you dont like it then dont quote me and bring it all back up again..


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> When was the last time i sent you a PM Michelle? What i have said to you recently i have written on your profile page and on threads. I'll never change Michelle...what you see is what you get with me. Can you say the same? I was genuinely looking forward to seeing pics of all these dogs you claimed to have rescued, what is wrong with that? You were the one who said you had loads of pics and was going to do a thread. Still no pics and still no thread. Does that not look odd to you?


mmm you sent me a pm the other day.....when i sent you rep.....the only thing that looks odd is a few members going on and on and on and ruining threads because i will not justify myself to you or anyone on here do you know how pathetic it is just about harrassment and yes bullying.....one thing i am not is a liar....not that i have to explain myself to you or dd.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

bullying for asking for pictures..that has got to be the funniest thing i have ever heard..
I have been asked for pictures plenty of times..i guess i should report all them people for harrassing me and bullying me..ut:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Its just like when you said i was lying about my dogs being tested because i wouldnt prove to you. I dont have to prove anything to you. You just like to cause trouble


just ignore them.....i think this thread shows who is starting to cause trouble.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> just ignore them.....i think this thread shows who is starting to cause trouble.....


You dont have the dogs it is clear..like i said if i had saved the lives of 3 dogs..i would be proud and posating lots of pictures..you never know a forum member could give them a permant home..but then you dont have all 3 of them do you...your dad now has one!  what happend to the 2 labs ? ohh and that poodle you was going to take on.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

pictures are not innocently being asked for to see dogs, they are being asked for for proof cuz someone thinks someone is a liar. so it's not an innocent request. the thread is off topic so prehaps it should now be locked or something


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> mmm you sent me a pm the other day.....when i sent you rep.....the only thing that looks odd is a few members going on and on and on and ruining threads because i will not justify myself to you or anyone on here do you know how pathetic it is just about harrassment and yes bullying.....one thing i am not is a liar....not that i have to explain myself to you or dd.....


That rep you gave me was before that thread DD did about you putting pics up of your dogs. 
No-one is saying anyone has to justify themselves to anyone. It was YOU who said about you would do thread and post the pics and all we are doing as interested members is waiting to see them. You should be proud to show them off and if you really thought people were calling you a liar (which they're not) you could just make those people look silly by putting the pics up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> pictures are not innocently being asked for to see dogs, they are being asked for for proof cuz someone thinks someone is a liar. so it's not an innocent request. the thread is off topic so prehaps it should now be locked or something


No thats where you are wrong it started all innocent...Then when i did a thread asking for pictures..Michelle messaged a mod and asked them to removed it.. why! ? she said she would do her own thread to me..that was 2 weeks ago now..


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> pictures are not innocently being asked for to see dogs, they are being asked for for proof cuz someone thinks someone is a liar. so it's not an innocent request. the thread is off topic so prehaps it should now be locked or something


I completely agree!!! Was reading this thread thinking WTF??!!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Come on people, this was a possitive thread about a person very valuable coming back to the forum! Come on guys, lets be possitive!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Dont worry i will not comment any more...Michelle dont pm me again asking for advice please..you quite happy to do that yet you cant show us pictures..when so many people tried to help you with the "dogs"...


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Not being funny, but can understand why she hasn't been posting on here if she comes back to this sort of crap!

Since when were pictures mandatory on this forum??????


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

when the member had other threads removed and promised to do a thread with pictures about 1000 times.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

gillieworm said:


> Not being funny, but can understand why she hasn't been posting on here if she comes back to this sort of crap!
> 
> Since when were pictures mandatory on this forum??????


thank you never heard or seen anything like it in my life......


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

gillieworm said:


> Not being funny, but can understand why she hasn't been posting on here if she comes back to this sort of crap!
> 
> Since when were pictures mandatory on this forum??????


But she has been posting. Also i agree pics are not mandatory but it was Michelle who said she was going to put them up.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

gillieworm said:


> Not being funny, but can understand why she hasn't been posting on here if she comes back to this sort of crap!
> 
> Since when were pictures mandatory on this forum??????


At the same time proving your dogs have been tested is


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I havnt really posted any pics of Bear doesnt mean i dont have him


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Come on people, this was a possitive thread about a person very valuable coming back to the forum! Come on guys, lets be possitive!


thanks but to be honest its water off a duck's back to me....mmm and it certainly isnt me who looks stupid on this thread......what a shame a good thread gets ruined AGAIN....

you found any good hiding places sahunk......  not that i will be hiding.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

RIGHT!! 

I started this thread as wanted to see if anyone had heard from michelle. 

Can we please STOP having a go at her and asking for pics of dogs, if she wants to do it she will and if not then she doesnt HAVE to!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

This forum is a right joke at the min..Well i shall leave this thread...I wont sit back and support back yard breeders and i will not sit back and give people pats on the back for saying they have done stuff they clearly havent..she dropped her self in it to many times for it to be true!

I hate liers..and the people on this thread know who have lied to me so i suggest you put me on ignore because i cant be arssed to give you the time of day.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> when the member had other threads removed and promised to do a thread with pictures about 1000 times.


Who cares whether she has said she would or wouldnt post pics, for god sake I promised to dig an old college pic out for someone about a year ago and I still haven't got round to it, does that make my time at college all fairy land and make believe?? No, just means I have been busy and keep forgetting to do it.

Sorry Kerry, we get on, but I do think how some people have reacted on this thread is down right childish, agressive & completely uncalled for, and its threads like this that make a lot of people not come to this forum anymore


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> This forum is a right joke at the min..Well i shall leave this thread...I wont sit back and support back yard breeders and i will not sit back and give people pats on the back for saying they have done stuff they clearly havent..she dropped her self in it to many times for it to be true!
> 
> I hate liers..and the people on this thread know who have lied to me so i suggest you put me on ignore because i cant be arssed to give you the time of day.


bye bye then.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> bye bye then.....


Very grown up...now put me on ignore..never pm me again either!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> At the same time proving your dogs have been tested is


maybe u will find u made urself suspicios by not wanting to answer the health tests question and then a while later u suddenly were willing happily to announce u had them done (it takes a bit of time to google something, doesnt it  )


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> You dont have the dogs it is clear..like i said if i had saved the lives of 3 dogs..i would be proud and posating lots of pictures..you never know a forum member could give them a permant home..but then you dont have all 3 of them do you...your dad now has one!  what happend to the 2 labs ? ohh and that poodle you was going to take on.


I don't post pictures of my foster dogs, first because I don't have the time or energy to post pictures of dogs I will not rehome via these pages and secondly because I don't see anyone asking to see them? So does that make me liar too???


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Natik said:


> maybe u will find u made urself suspicios by not wanting to answer the health tests question and then a while later u suddenly were willing happily to announce u had them done (it takes a bit of time to google something, doesnt it  )


Think what you like. I really dont care


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think everyone should just calm down now! for god sake we are all adults!! Whatever is the truth or not the truth there is no need for people to fall out!!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JSR said:


> I don't post pictures of my foster dogs, first because I don't have the time or energy to post pictures of dogs I will not rehome via these pages and secondly because I don't see anyone asking to see them? So does that make me liar too???


No its just me is the liar...and my dogs dont exist......


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

JSR said:


> I don't post pictures of my foster dogs, first because I don't have the time or energy to post pictures of dogs I will not rehome via these pages and secondly because I don't see anyone asking to see them? So does that make me liar too???


Erm..No because you havent promised to show us them...you didnt just out of the blue become and improved foster..if we asked then you would say no or yes..if you said yes you would do it...you didnt have threads removed about it by a mod and promise a mod you was going to do a thread and explain what was going on..
Like you said no one has asked for you to put them up..But please feel free to i love looking at pictures..


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Very grown up...now put me on ignore..never pm me again either!


Hey Kerry! You can join my gang!  we can stick the whole forum of ignore !!
lol
DT
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont understand why you are so bloody interested in other peoples lives!!! 

Just get on with your own life and get on with looking after your own dogs and animals. 

Why the massive concern for michelle's dogs?? We all say we will do certain things and then dont for whatever reason. 

Lets move on now. We have thankfully found michelle and that is a happy note to leave this thread on. xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Erm..No because you havent promised to show us them...you didnt just out of the blue become and improved foster..if we asked then you would say no or yes..if you said yes you would do it...
> Like you said no one has asked for you to put them up..But please feel free to i love looking at pictures..


what are you talking about...i was fostering a few months ago...i didnt post it on the forum.....it was DT who posted it not me.......i was quite happy for the forum not to know!!!!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I think everyone should just calm down now! for god sake we are all adults!! Whatever is the truth or not the truth there is no need for people to fall out!!


I only fall out with liars. I have no intention of arguing the toss on here coz most of us know the truth.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey Kerry! You can join my gang!  we can stick the whole forum of ignore !!
> lol
> DT
> xxx


Can i join please? ....I'll be a good girl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey Kerry! You can join my gang!  we can stick the whole forum of ignore !!
> lol
> DT
> xxx


lmfao..what did i tell you sun has gone to your head!  ...At this rate the whole forum will be on ignore..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I only fall out with liars. I have no intention of arguing the toss on here coz most of us know the truth.


Well im glad about that! honestly this morning on this forum has been like a wildfire!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> what are you talking about...i was fostering a few months ago...i didnt post it on the forum.....it was DT who posted it not me.......i was quite happy for the forum not to know!!!!!!


NOO...DT did a thread saying a "member" has took in dogs..you walked into the thread saying it was you taking all the praise for it...so it was you that told the forum you had taken in these dogs..


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Im too god damn nosey to put people on ignore!!!  

I cant keep away me!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kath123 said:


> Im too god damn nosey to put people on ignore!!!
> 
> I cant keep away me!!


hahah! same here !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Well im glad about that! honestly this morning on this forum has been like a wildfire!!!


I thought I had woken up in Basra this morning as it happens! glad I am away again this evening! assuming I am better that is!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> hahah! same here !!


We are the same, you and me Suzy!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Can i join please? ....I'll be a good girl.


You telling me that there are three of us capable of behaving at tthe same time!!!!!! Nah! thats two too many!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You telling me that there are three of us capable of behaving at tthe same time!!!!!! Nah! thats two too many!


Ok...i'll be a good girl SOMETIMES


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kath123 said:


> We are the same, you and me Suzy!!


Yep! Nosey little bleeders!!xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Ok...i'll be a good girl SOMETIMES


U could TRY and be good but I know u too well!!!xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You telling me that there are three of us capable of behaving at tthe same time!!!!!! Nah! thats two too many!


Promise i'll be as good as gold...Few members on ignore = no one for me to argue with..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I thought I had woken up in Basra this morning as it happens! glad I am away again this evening! assuming I am better that is!


haha! It has certainly been eventful!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> U could TRY and be good but I know u too well!!!xxxxx


Oh im very TRYING...lol..xxxx  :001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> haha! It has certainly been eventful!


It's been an eye opener that's for sure.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Promise i'll be as good as gold...Few members on ignore = no one for me to argue with..


you can argue with me DD we seem to be always in the wrong anyway.... DT why you going again?????


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> It's been an eye opener that's for sure.


Cant open my eye cos got a styexxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Cant open my eye cos got a styexxxx


Thought it popped and was better?....Is it back again?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> you can argue with me DD we seem to be always in the wrong anyway.... DT why you going again?????


lmfao..we cant argue silly...because we belive in the same things and hate the same things...so looks like we would have one hell of a time trying to disagree! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> you can argue with me DD we seem to be always in the wrong anyway.... DT why you going again?????


Back off to my van which is on a farm near the coast! It is a numpty free zone and I love it!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I thought I had woken up in Basra this morning as it happens! glad I am away again this evening! assuming I am better that is!


Hope your not ill DT and you manage to go away tonight. x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Thought it popped and was better?....Is it back again?


Yep!! I look like a right ugly monster cos it has made my eye swollen now....can hardly type!hmy: although I have tried my best:001_tt2:xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Cant open my eye cos got a styexxxx


Don't worry SuzyQ yhou're not missing a deal! just the normal twaddle!
Normally vision will be restored shortly I am sure!
DT


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Back off to my van which is on a farm near the coast! It is a numpty free zone and I love it!!!


That's bad, you've only been back a few days and you've made me giggle :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Kez maybe they will send us to a naughty corner


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Back off to my van which is on a farm near the coast! It is a numpty free zone and I love it!!!


Are u calling us numpties!! xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Promise i'll be as good as gold...Few members on ignore = no one for me to argue with..


Try putting 86,703 on ignore DD! that'll keep your nose clean! You can leave Noush!!! don't want you getting bored do we now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Try putting 86,703 on ignore DD! that'll keep your nose clean! You can leave Noush!!! don't want you getting bored do we now!


hahahaahaaaaa....:lol::lol:


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Try putting 86,703 on ignore DD! that'll keep your nose clean! You can leave Noush!!! don't want you getting bored do we now!


Are there really that many people on here? That's loads.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the ignore button was the best thing invented in this place. I recommend it if narrowminded numbskulls keep getting on your back


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

How does it work though? Say I ignore X but I then look at a thread X has posted on, does their post not appear or is it just for PM's?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kayz said:


> How does it work though? Say I ignore X but I then look at a thread X has posted on, does their post not appear or is it just for PM's?


A box comes up saying they've commented but you've got that person on ignore :yesnod:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

i dont have anyone on ignore that way i can report any nasty posts.....


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> i dont have anyone on ignore that way i can report any nasty posts.....


Excellent idea.....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> i dont have anyone on ignore that way i can report any nasty posts.....


*Im very suprised this hasnt been repored and closed for moderating *


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I don't think slating people on each others walls is going to help either


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Im very suprised this hasnt been repored and closed for moderating *


have already asked there are no mods on and have sent a pm to mark but heard nothing........


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> have already asked there are no mods on and have sent a pm to mark but heard nothing........


*Nothing unusual there then theres a thread going about wanting more mods,
Mark (admin) shouldnt of sacked me should he pmsl *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep, I asked a long while back why can't this thread be closed. Infact I think it should be deleted.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Oh wow, yet another thread gone sour  What on earth is going on lately? There are some major trust issues which is baffling. And making this an unpleasant place to be.
I hope it changes somehow


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*actually, what we all could do is stop posting as soon as the thread goes off. don't play into people's hands. if we don't bite etc the thread will die and we would have won lol. people may stop being horrible then if they don't get the reacton they want!?*


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Yep, I asked a long while back why can't this thread be closed. Infact I think it should be deleted.


i agree i also think before it is deleted a mod or mark needs to have a good read....as there was nothing wrong with this thread to start with.....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Nothing unusual there then theres a thread going about wanting more mods,
> Mark (admin) shouldnt of sacked me should he pmsl *


sadly there hardly ever seems to be any mods around during the day....i think they need a few more mods who can be around during the day.....


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> i agree i also think before it is deleted a mod or mark needs to have a good read....as there was nothing wrong with this thread to start with.....


yes, should be read but deleted off the forum at some point, alot of the sour threads should be to stop newbies being put straight off.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> *actually, what we all could do is stop posting as soon as the thread goes off. don't play into people's hands. if we don't bite etc the thread will die and we would have won lol. people may stop being horrible then if they don't get the reacton they want!?*


Well said, i totally agree


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Excellent idea.....


I used to do that!!!
When I was in infants! fink I was four!
Tit for tat imo!
people dish it out! others give it back!
There's no real harm done is there now! and its amazing how on another thread people that have argued recently are often allies and agreeing!
More intevention makes it worse imo!
DT

the ignore button it the best feature on this forum at the moment!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> I don't think slating people on each others walls is going to help either


Thank you


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> people dish it out! others give it back!
> There's no real harm done is there now! and its amazing how on another thread people that have argued recently are often allies and agreeing!
> More intevention makes it worse imo!
> DT


Totally agree


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> *actually, what we all could do is stop posting as soon as the thread goes off. don't play into people's hands. if we don't bite etc the thread will die and we would have won lol. people may stop being horrible then if they don't get the reacton they want!?*


totally agree though it is hard when members are continously on your back causing trouble.....its ok for me as it goes over my head...but other members it doesnt...plus members should not be allowed to get away with it.....


Biawhiska said:


> yes, should be read but deleted off the forum at some point, alot of the sour threads should be to stop newbies being put straight off.


last thing i want to do is put new members off....lets hope a mod or mark reads it and its deleted....asap....


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you


Are you talking to yourself MM did ya just quote yourself!!! you got most the forum members on ignore too? can't say I blame ya! 
lol
DT
xx


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are you talking to yourself MM did ya just quote yourself!!! you got most the forum members on ignore too? can't say I blame ya!
> lol
> DT
> xx


PMSL.... silly women :001_tt2::001_tt2:

No I was just saying thank you, that the slating comments had been removed from peoples walls..... just no need


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> totally agree though it is hard when members are continously on your back causing trouble.....its ok for me as it goes over my head...but other members it doesnt...plus members should not be allowed to get away with it.....
> 
> last thing i want to do is put new members off....lets hope a mod or mark reads it and its deleted....asap....


No, I know where you're coming from it's VERY hard not to bite back....


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Popcorn anyone?


Depends what flavour


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

nah, it won't go well with my chocolate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Popcorn anyone?


Anyone wanna borrow my muppet launcher! don't want it going rusty whilst I am away!
lol
DT


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> nah, it won't go well with my chocolate.


Warn popcorn and chocolate are great together


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh yuck, not for me!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anyone wanna borrow my muppet launcher! don't want it going rusty whilst I am away!
> lol
> DT


Can i borrow it please?....Promise i'll use it wisely.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Can i borrow it please?....Promise i'll use it wisely.


We can share it.... I get first go though


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> We can share it.... I get first go though


Yep i'll let you have first go....No pointing it at me though. :hand::hand:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anyone wanna borrow my muppet launcher! don't want it going rusty whilst I am away!
> lol
> DT


Why don't you take it with you? Given good weather for practising your aim


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> oh yuck, not for me!


I havnt actually tried it myself lol


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I havnt actually tried it myself lol


mmm i love popcorn....only bad thing is it leaves all bits stuck in your teeth...even brushing them doesnt get them out......


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep i'll let you have first go....No pointing it at me though. :hand::hand:


pmsl... no I promise, I will just keep it safely hid away until the numpties start again and if my aim is rubbish I will just bang them over the head lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> mmm i love popcorn....only bad thing is it leaves all bits stuck in your teeth...even brushing them doesnt get them out......


God yeah lol


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl... no I promise, I will just keep it safely hid away until the numpties start again and if my aim is rubbish I will just bang them over the head lol


lol...Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...Sounds like a good idea to me.


:dita: ..... :001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> :dita: ..... :001_tt2:


Is that another way of saying you loves me loads Kerry?   :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl... no I promise, I will just keep it safely hid away until the numpties start again and if my aim is rubbish I will just bang them over the head lol


Ypou don't aim it at em! you put em in it and launch em way and beyond! why do you think Its called a muppet launcher!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Is that another way of saying you loves me loads Kerry?   :001_tt2:


:dita: :dita: :dita: of course! :001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> :dita: :dita: :dita: of course! :001_tt2:


Aww shucks...you are just too kind.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Ypou don't aim it at em! you put em in it and launch em way and beyond! why do you think Its called a muppet launcher!
> lol
> DT


Can i come away with you please!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Ypou don't aim it at em! you put em in it and launch em way and beyond! why do you think Its called a muppet launcher!
> lol
> DT


Well guess where I will be aiming it.... hmmm let me think, somewhere near a farm near the coast me thinks :001_tt2::001_tt2:



DevilDogz said:


> :dita: :dita: :dita: of course! :001_tt2:


Best you don't do that to me missy :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Best you don't do that to me missy :001_tt2::001_tt2:


:dita: :dita: :dita: Opps


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry to go off topic as it is so entertaining but Suzy if you read this please can you empty your pm box!! 

xx


----------

